# Mein Hobby - der Gartenteich



## Digicat (27. Okt. 2004)

Hallo zusammen

Wir haben uns im vorigen Jahr (September) einen Schwimmteich zugelegt, es gibt nichts schöneres im heissen Sommer als darin zu schwimmen. Unsere Hobbys sind natürlich der Teich, aber unsere zweite grosse Liebe gilt den Katzen (Indoor), davon nennen wir gleich drei unser Eigen. Ich habe zudem noch das Fotografieren als dritte Leidenschaft, während meine Frau eine große Sammlerin von dies und das ist. Nun zu unserem Schwimmteich: größte Länge 19 Meter, größte Breite 11 Meter, tiefste Stelle 2 Meter, seichteste Stelle (ausser Sumpf- und Seichtwasserzonen) 1,75 Meter. In diesem Teich beherbergen wir 10 Goldorfen und im Moment 3 Teichfrösche und 2 Teichmuscheln, und viele anderes Getier (Libellenlarven, __ Wasserläufer, usw.)

Nun zu den Fotos:


----------



## Frank (27. Okt. 2004)

Hi digicat,

alle achtung, das ist ja ein superding. Habt ihr in Österreich eigentlich keine Gesetze, die die Tiefe eines Schwimmteiches regeln? In Deutschland dürfen wir nur bis 1,30 m tief. Wenn man bei uns tiefer möchte, benötigt man einen Bademeister, natürlich nur, wenn der Teich offiziell als Schwimmteich deklariert ist. 

Zum Foto mit dem Frosch, ist der echt??? Da kriegt man ja schon fast Angst. Son Riesenviech hab ich bei uns in der Natur noch nicht gesehen, oder wirkt das nur auf dem Foto so?

Ich hoffe wir werden in Zukunft noch viel von einander hören.

MfG
Frank


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Digi,

schöne Pics .... gelungene "Pfütze" ... haste noch ein paar Daten dazu ? Wieviele Pflanzen ? Bilder vom Tag ? Welche Filterung ?

Und deinen normalen Namen ... wäre auch ned schlecht


----------



## Digicat (27. Okt. 2004)

Hallo

@ frschl
Hab keine Ahnung ob das erlaubt ist;
Der eine __ Teichfrosch sitzt auf einem Keramikfrosch, der andere am Ufer, sind natürlich beide echt.
Ich hoffe auch das wir noch öfters was von einander hören !!!

@ JTB
Pflanzen: so ca. 250 Stk wurden gepflanzt;
Filter: Eigenbau-Biofilter = Wanne (1,50 x 80 x 100) Grobfilter > Lecakugeln (Gastonkugeln) die sich mit Bakterien besetzen > Bachlaufpumpe (ca 15000l) > Bachlauf (ca. 5m lang)

Bilder: muß sie erst verkleinern (vielleicht noch heute)


tschüss Helmut


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Helmut,



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> @ JTB
> Pflanzen: so ca. 250 Stk wurden gepflanzt;
> Filter: Eigenbau-Biofilter = Wanne (1,50 x 80 x 100) Grobfilter > Lecakugeln (Gastonkugeln) die sich mit Bakterien besetzen > Bachlaufpumpe (ca 15000l) > Bachlauf (ca. 5m lang)



und das reicht als Filterung aus ? Wie alt ist der Teich ?


----------



## Digicat (27. Okt. 2004)

Den Teich haben wir im September 2003 angelegt. Die Filterung durch die Pflanzen und des Filters dürften anscheinend ausreichen, habe bis her noch keine Props gehabt. Momentane Wassertemp 8 Grad; Wasser ist super klar, Fische fühlen sich wohl, fressen aber nichts mehr

tschüss Helmut


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Okt. 2004)

gefällt mir die Anlage ... bin schon auf die Foddos bei Tageslicht gespannt


----------



## Digicat (27. Okt. 2004)

Hab zwei Fotos von heute schon geschafft (das verkleinern dauert halt ein bisschen)


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Helmut,

schöne Anlage, habe es mir fast gedacht ... sowas hab ich mir immer gewünscht, nur noch nich so hingekriegt, aber ich arbeite dran   

Doch, gefällt mir echt dolle ..... und im vorderen Bereich ist der Schwimmbereich ? 

Wie läuft die Zirkulation ?


----------



## Digicat (27. Okt. 2004)

der Schwimmbereich erstreckt sich über den gesamten Teich (vorderer Bereich = 1,75m tief; dazwischen ist der Steg (Brücke); hinterer Bereich = 2m tief)
er Zirkuliert vom südlichen Teil (Mündung Bach) in den nördlichen (wo das Holzdeck ist), dort ist auch der Skimmer verdeckt unter dem Holzdeck wo auch der Filter ist. Das ist auch die Hauptwindrichtung.

tschüss Helmut


----------



## Thorsten (27. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Helmut,

*herzlich Willkommen bei uns im Forum *  

Respekt, zu Deinem Schwimmteich...sieht wirklich klasse aus !

Sehr schöne Anlage...


----------



## Digicat (27. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Thorsten

Danke für das Kompliment !!!

tschüss Helmut

PS.: wird noch mehr Fotos und Statements geben


----------



## birdy (27. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Digicat
Wunderschöner  Teich, wie aus einer Gartenzeitschrift. Ich wünsche dir noch viel Spaß mit deinem Hobby.   (Ich liebe auch Katzen)  
Liebe Grüße aus Seewalchen am Attersee
Lotte


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Digicat ,

Dein Teich sieht ja echt super aus  
Ein absoluter Traum eines jeden Teichbesitzers .  

Mach weiter so und erfreue uns mit Deinen Erfahrungen und Beiträge .  

Willkommen im Teichforum


----------



## Digicat (28. Okt. 2004)

Hallo 

@ Birdy
Den Teich haben wir selbst entworfen, vorher überhaupt keine Infos über Teichanlage. Nur der ausführende Gartengestalter hat noch einige Tips eingebracht (Filterung). 
Wieviele Katzen hast du ?
Hauskatzen ?
Indoor oder Outdoor ?

@ Picolino1
Ich hoffe das ich dem Forum in Zukunft auch ein paar Ideen spenden kann. Aber ich hoffe auch das ich euch auch etwas fragen kann.


@ All

Danke für eure herzliche Begrüssung

bis zum nächsten Beitrag

Helmut


----------



## Rana (29. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Digi,
super Deine Anlage! Endlich mal wieder ein Schwimmteich - ich dachte
schon ich bleibe mit meinem hier allein (Bilder in meiner gallery).
Meiner ist allerdings noch nicht fertig. Es fehlt u.a. noch eine Treppe
ins Wasser. Poste mal bitte ein Bild Deiner Treppe / Leiter ¿ (Ironie) - ich
suche da noch Ideen.
Katzen haben wir übrigens auch: eine EKH (Outdoor) und ab heute
einen Maine Coon    (zunächst nur Indoor).

Viel Spaß noch im Forum!

Rana


----------



## birdy (29. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Digicat
 Wau, selbst geplant und mit etwas Beratung gebaut, die Anlage ist echt gelungen." Kompliment "
Katze haben wir mometan keine, wir mußten unseren " Raudi " leider heuer im Juni einschläfern lassen. Er war 15 Jahre bei uns und mit uns, immer mitten drinn ob im Haus od. im Garten. Er war ein verzogenes Einzelkind, wir vermissen ihn alle sehr. Wir werden uns bestimmt wieder einen od. zwei Stubentiger zulegen, ohne Katz is einfach nix da fehlt was :cry: Wahrscheinlich aus dem Tierheim oder von Bauern.
Ich bin ja ein Fan von Siamesen und OKH (Orientalisch Kurzhaar) aber ich glaub das ist nix für Outdoor. Außerdem gibt's eh so viele Tiere die einen Platz suchen. Hast du selber auch Katzen ? 
Liebe Grüße
Lotte
[DLMURL="http://members.e-media.at/voglmayr/"]Katz Raudi[/DLMURL]


----------

